# Fist attempt at pigtails



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

We're headed to the dog sitter's around the corner in my neighborhood, and it was the only time I could get her still enough for a pic. Watson was already tugging at the left bow, and managed to get it off within the hour, but she was cute for a little bit 

On an unrelated note, she's 10.5 months and starting her third week of being in heat. I really can't wait for this to be over. The two of them are making me nuts :frusty:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

They both are darling!!! It should be over soon! :grin2:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is so darn cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cuties


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

She's a cutie with a bit of tomboy in her. Bows just aren't her thing yet. Love the photo.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

PaulineMi said:


> She's a cutie with a bit of tomboy in her. Bows just aren't her thing yet. Love the photo.


You pretty much nailed it. That's her personality.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hahahahahaha. Very very cute picture. They both look like little minxes.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Absolutely love the picture of both of them. So so cute!!!😄


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, she looks adorable! You can't really balme her for her "Tom Boy" look if Watson is pulling them out! Panda hasn't figured out how to get her own out, but she's a MASTER at undoing Kodi's hair... Usually RIGHT as I try to leave for someplace with them! :laugh:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I love the little pigtails. What did you use to tie them up? I've decided to let Willow's hair get long enough to do a topknot or something. Her hair is so fine and not really thick so I don't know if I can find anything that will hold it.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I love the little pigtails. What did you use to tie them up? I've decided to let Willow's hair get long enough to do a topknot or something. Her hair is so fine and not really thick so I don't know if I can find anything that will hold it.


They are just bows with little rubber bands


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

I just love your two.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is what I use:

Amazon.com : Goody Ouchless Ponytailer, Tiny Terry, 42 Count : Ponytail Holders : Health & Personal Care

I've tried a lot of different things, but like these the best by far!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> This is what I use:
> 
> Amazon.com : Goody Ouchless Ponytailer, Tiny Terry, 42 Count : Ponytail Holders : Health & Personal Care
> 
> I've tried a lot of different things, but like these the best by far!


Thanks. I'll try them when Willow's hair gets long enough. I hope they stay in. Her hair is so fine and silky and not really thick.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Love the pigtails!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I also use the Goody ouchless ponytail holders for Emmie. I buy them at a drugstore near my condo. Everyday I pick out a different color and make sure the coat or sweater she wears matches her ponytail.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I have the Goody terry flower ponytailers too, which are adorable on Miss Emmie.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks. I'll try them when Willow's hair gets long enough. I hope they stay in. Her hair is so fine and silky and not really thick.


I really like the Goody mini chenille bands because they can be used twice. Unfortunately recently they changed their colors. Twist Braid Snap have Koko chenille bands that are like Goody's. The package has several different colors. I use those everyday. I just ordered a package of 100 assorted color chenille mini bands from BowWow Bling. I have ordered them before and they can only be used once. I really like all the different colors. These would be great for Willow because they are very small. Since they are so small I need to use two on each of Truffles pigtails. There are lots of color combinations that can be used.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> I have the Goody terry flower ponytailers too, which are adorable on Miss Emmie.
> 
> Amazon.com : Goody Girls Terry O Flower Ponytailers - 6 Pk. : Beauty


I really like the flower ponytailers. I've never seen them anywhere. Are they very big?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Heather Glen said:


> I really like the flower ponytailers. I've never seen them anywhere. Are they very big?


I found them at a local drugstore and they're the same size as the girl's ouchless gentle tiny terry o's ponytailers, and the flowers aren't too big.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks. I'll try them when Willow's hair gets long enough. I hope they stay in. Her hair is so fine and silky and not really thick.


Pixel's hair is very, VERY fine, and they stay in on her... Better on her than on Kodi, because she pulls HIS out!!! :laugh:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Pixel's hair is very, VERY fine, and they stay in on her... Better on her than on Kodi, because she pulls HIS out!!! :laugh:


Ha! Ha! Kodie is just another toy to play with! I'm placing an order today for these ponytail holders. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm ordering the flower ponytails today. The CC Precious Drops arrived yesterday. Just in time for Spa Day on Saturday


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Pictures of Emmie with Goody terry ponytailers: 
1. Picture #1 - Pink flower ponytailer
2. Picture #2 - Two ponytailers - Bronco colors: orange & navy


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Emmie is so cute! Love her ponytails.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

^ Ditto that!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Emmie looks precious with her ponytails!


----------



## mom2pets (Nov 6, 2015)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I love the little pigtails. What did you use to tie them up? I've decided to let Willow's hair get long enough to do a topknot or something. Her hair is so fine and not really thick so I don't know if I can find anything that will hold it.


That's exactly what I've been trying to figure out for Desi. we're starting Level 1 obedience tomorrow and it's imperative that we get direct eye contact. And I love being able to see those bright, dark eyes!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> This is what I use:
> 
> Amazon.com : Goody Ouchless Ponytailer, Tiny Terry, 42 Count : Ponytail Holders : Health & Personal Care
> 
> I've tried a lot of different things, but like these the best by far!


I got these from Amazon and am having pretty good luck with them on Willow's fine hair. Thanks for the tip Karen. Her hair right above her eyes is not quite long enough to tie back yet, but I do manage to get a little top knot with the rest of the hair on her head. My neighbor said she looks like Pebbles from the Flintstones! They stay in pretty well too, even when she's rolling around or shaking.


----------

